# Phil Fernandes Lectures on Apologetics



## Vytautas (Jun 26, 2006)

Phil Fernandes is doing a series of apologetics which he said will cover the major topics of the whole field. 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ion=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Phil^Fernandes


----------

